# [Desktop] Recomendaciòn para escritorio (Open)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenas a to2,

Hace mucho pero mucho tiempo comence utilizando a como desktop kde, con el pasar de los años fue creciendo como un mountruo pesado y conflictivo por lo que al llegar kde4 lo abandone y comence a utilizar gnome. Ahora con la nueva versòn de gnome3,un asco de pesado y enorme come recursos (disculpas a sus adeptos) me veo en la necesidad de buscar algo sencillo pero no minimalista.

La busqueda se centra en algo limpio, ligero y agradable a la vista ya que es lo que uso a diario, sencillo porque mis hijas tambien suelen utilizar este equipo de vez en cuado, para teraes  :Razz:  (dicen ellas), navegar, oir musica, etc.

¿Los que han utilizado otros escritorios pudieran recomendar algo como lo que pido?

Gracias de antemano

----------

## pelelademadera

gnome tiene la opcion de levantar en modo clasico desde gdm

proba xfce, por ahi es lo que buscas, no es de mi agrado realmente

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> gnome tiene la opcion de levantar en modo clasico desde gdm
> 
> proba xfce, por ahi es lo que buscas, no es de mi agrado realmente

  Sip pense en xfce y en lo de levantar gnome en modo clasico igual el consumo de recursos es barbaro en esta ultima versiòn la velocidad en carga y luego la de llamadas a programas es fatal, mas lento que el caballo del malo, en una carrera de caballo llega detras de la ambulancia.

----------

## pelelademadera

jaja, no he probado demasiado, lo he visto en ubuntu en el live, no mas de ahi...

mis experiencias son con gnome, sigo teniendo el 2.algo, de momentos no se actualizo. esto en el media center

en la pc mia, kde4

hasta hace poco use lxde en el media center, pero las ultimas versiones no se compilaban, me dio problemas, asi que ni renegue, puse gnome y listo.

ahi acabo de hacer un emerge -DuNav world en el server, y quiere actualizar a gnome 3.2.*, ni a ganchos....

lxde es un "windows 95/98" bien pedorron, pero anda bien, lo cargaba con slim, y andaba perfecto, ahora, gnome es bastante mas comodo en todo lo que es personalizar en modo gui, atajos, y demases

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, para gustos los colores ....

En mi caso uso GNOME casi en todo, pero XFCE aún siendo más ligero en cuestión de recursos funciona decentemente si se tiene en cuenta de instalar todos los plug-ins habidos y por haber, todo dependiendo del hardware disponible, en una máquina potente y con al menos 4 gigas de RAM el escritorio GNOME debería ser fluido en el uso y ya no digamos XFCE que debería volar en un equipo semejante ...

Venga, no me enrollo más, tu decides ... suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## opotonil

Si estabas contento con Gnome2 quizas te interese Mate (no se si estara en portage, me temo que no):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The MATE Desktop Environment Project is an attempt at forking and maintaining GNOME 2.
> 
> 

 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MATE

https://github.com/Perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment

Salu2.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Si estabas contento con Gnome2 quizas te interese Mate (no se si estara en portage, me temo que no):
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> The MATE Desktop Environment Project is an attempt at forking and maintaining GNOME 2.
> ...

 

El XFCE aun no me termina de convencer, gnome se ha vuelto una pesadilla (Pesada en toneladas) he montado enlightenment parece decente aunque no me parece que lo estan manteniendo o esta algo estancado, es rapido y funcional para lo que necesito, solo falta averiguar como colocar la barra como la de docky con las aplicaciones mas usadas.

Intente colocar el E17 siguiendo la guia de wiki pero ya no esta en los repositorios asi que enlightenment (E16) es lo que nos toca. Seguiremos probando y viendo otros para elegir algo decente y rapido.

----------

## pelelademadera

personalmente uso gnome2 con 1gb de ram, y anda aceptablemente

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ya probaste LXDE?? Yo no puedo ayudarte mucho, soy minimalista en extremo  :Very Happy:  pero LXDE y XFCE, sobre todo la segunda, son los refugios de antiguos usuarios de Gnome 2.

----------

## Latinvs

Yo también he leído que los gnomistas descontentos con Gnome 3 se estaban pasando a XFCE o LXDE, pero si te gusta KDE salvo por su peso ¿has probado a usarlo con Openbox como gestor de ventanas en vez de Kwin? Obviamente olvídate de los efectos de escritorio, pero va muchísimo más rápido. Además (teorizo yo, ya que no he hecho la prueba y posiblemente esté equivocado), quizá compilando sin la etiqueta USE "semantic-desktop" te ahorrarías todo el rollo Nepomuk-Soprano-Strigi-etc, que se lleva buena parte de la "lentitud" de KDE  (no sé si se puede hacer lo mismo con Akonadi, que es otro de los pesos pesados, yo no recuerdo haber visto ninguna USE que lo indique).

Hay un proyecto que probablemente esté un poco verde aún, pero quizá pueda interesarte, Razor-qt, un escritorio ligero hecho en QT:

http://ext4.wordpress.com/2011/06/09/probando-razor-el-entorno-de-escritorio-ligero-en-qt/

Como navegador dicen que Arora y Rekonq son ligeros y eficaces, auqnue te hablo de oídas porque tampoco los he probado recientemente; y como gestor de archivos hay una especie de Dolphin espartano rápido como un tiro, QTFM; ese sí que lo probé hace un tiempo y como te digo era espartano comparado con Dolphin, no tanto comparado con Nautilus, pero rapidísimo.

----------

## expobi

Yo uso Kde desde hace mucho en muchas distribuciones y en Gentoo va como un rayo, claro que lo compilo con estas Use:

USE="-raedon -nvidia -ati -bluetooth -cups -gtk -gnome -ipv6 -semantic-desktop -kontact -samba -systemd -nepomuk -vlc -phonon-vlc minimal bindist mmx sse sse2 sse3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr X gbm llvm nptl xorg udev dbus policykit acl gudev kmod introspection nls pam xml perl ssl"

El equipo actualmente es:

-- Pentium IV Ht

-- 3 Gb 667Mhz

-- Sata II

-- Geforce 7100

Si te sirve de ayuda...Last edited by expobi on Wed Feb 18, 2015 5:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

No lo he probado, pero quizás te pueda interesar LXQt:

 - http://lxqt.org/

 - https://packages.gentoo.org/package/lxqt-base/lxqt-meta

Salu2.

----------

## natrix

Es muy cierto que KDE se ha vuelto un monstruo, hace poco migré a KF5 y es un gigante chupamáquina. Pero es excelente para provocar envidia a los win-friends  :Cool:   :Cool: 

Lxqt es una excelente opción pero según tengo entendido la próxima versión será con qt5 y no creo que siga siendo tan liviano.

Mate sería la mejor opción si te agrada el viejo Gnome.

Otra opción sería Cinamonn, hace unos meses probé el liveCD de linux mint debian que viene con cinamonn y me dejo sorprendido.

El viejo liveDVD de gentoo viene con varios DE, así que puedes verlos a todos sin problemas.

----------

## Arctic

Gnome 3 requiere systemd algo que de momento paso.

Enlightenment me gusta bastante si buscas algo ligero.

Cinnamon tampoco está nada mal, quiza linux mint es quien está interpretando mejor el escritorio, y digo cinnamon y no mate porque este último está mal implementado en gentoo.

Salu2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, hace ya buen rato me decante por LXDE y funciona de maravilla, ligero, fácil de adaptar y con un toque personal a la hora de colocar y quitar cosas   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Esta semana pasada probé LXQT y la verdad esta muy verde para mi gusto, ademas de las múltiples uses que hay que estar quitando y poniendo para poder dejarlo a gusto. Por ahora me quedo definitivamente con mi LXDE.

----------

## i92guboj

Si quieres un escritorio realmente ligero, lxde es lo único que vas a encontrar preconfigurado, hoy por hoy.

Xfce está bien, y la nueva versión 4.12 funciona sin grandes problemas y corrige bastantes cosas (aunque no todavía no está en portage, pero es fácilmente instalable copiando y renombrando unos pocos ebuilds en tu overlay local).

Lxqt 0.9 requiere qt5, y todavía, como tú dices, anda algo verde.

Siempre se puede hacer algo cogiendo piezas de aquí y allá, pero si no quieres mucha complicación, lxde simplemente funciona, y si te apetece investigar un poco, verás que con openbox (que es el gestor de ventanas que usa) es bastante configurable.

----------

